
Zilliqa mainnet launch tomorrow: innovative use of sharding in a blockchain - timcc50
https://decryptmedia.com/4854/zilliqa-mainnet-launch-blockchain
======
Nanocurrency
Can't wait to see how it goes. Hopefully better than how Grin and Beam have
done for their recent launches; nobody seems to care about those. The team
behind Zilliqa is extremely knowledgeable, and the platform comes with a few
interesting innovations.

